# Best resaw bandsaw?



## Tanchihuahua (Feb 21, 2011)

Any suggestions on a quality bandsaw?


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*bigger then life...*

A BIG ONE!
ive resawed on a GRIZZLY 14' and got great results.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What's your budget?*

Under $2000 I have this one. There is nothing not to like.








​The motor brake is a great safety feature: :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I like this one!

You may want to provide more info.
Budget, use etc. :smile:


----------



## Dom (Oct 21, 2010)

I use the 14" Grizzly with a riser kit.....does well by me...picture is before I put the kit on


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

WTG SCOTT :laughing:


----------



## Tanchihuahua (Feb 21, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Under $2000 I have this one. There is nothing not to like.
> 
> 
> 
> The motor brake is a great safety feature: :thumbsup: bill


I think I will get it, thank you very much


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We have basically the same unit that wood posted......we haven't killed it yet,haha.3/4 X 3TPI,Timberwolf blades have been working fine.

If space and budget allows it,think Big N little WRT BS's.A nice 14" for contour work and a 20" for everything else.The 14's are just so handy and they get up to speed WAY quicker.BW


----------



## Tanchihuahua (Feb 21, 2011)

I would mostly be using it to resaw. Which unit is best? I am willing to pay to play. Ah Chihuahua! Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I've said it before. I resawing blade called woodslicer did far better for me than timberwolf. I resawing on an 18 inch Rikon and sm very happy. Good price too.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Almost any band saw will re-sew easily up to it's clearance. Just start the re-sew on the table saw. Make two passes using the table saw, one from each edge. DON'T cut all the way through on the table saw. Then finish on the band saw. It is a good safe way to re-sew.


----------



## Idonno (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I know this thread is a little old and like others have suggested a little more criteria would have been helpful but, I will try to answer your question with what was best for me and why.

My choice was a Laguna LT16HD and 1" Resaw King Bandsaw Blade. Yea, I know it's definitely not the cheapest, But you did say "the best" not the best bargain. 

Before I bought my 16HD while I was still shopping around I looked at a lot of machines. One other bandsaw I seriously considered was an 18" Agazzani among the reasons the 16HD won out was the fact that I had a small shop and the 16HD fit those needs better among other things.

At the time (about 8yrs ago) they both had the same capacity re-saw (12") and they both had powerful motors. Although the 18" Agazzani had 2 more inches between the blade and the saws body the Laguna was a little more compact and in spite of the Agazzani's larger size they were both approximately the same weight.

I do feel that the 16HD is a slightly better band saw although I really don't think you can go wrong with either one. 

In the last 8yrs I have used my Laguna LT16HD heavily and I have never regretted my choice. Laguna's customer service has been 2nd to none and my bandsaw shows no sign of wear what-so-ever. 

Laguna's LT16HD isn't cheap in cost or quality. If this thing stays in the family my grandchildren's children will still be able to use it to effortlessly turn out flawless 12" resaw cuts

So if you want the best of the best and you need it in a not quite so big package (although any 465lb tool isn't exactly small) This is it! :yes:


----------

